# Bicycle ID



## Doug Baer (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm hoping that maybe someone might be able to put some light on this subject for me. I like most others are trying to regain my youth, and would love to find  a bike like I had in the early 70's 

I have included the ONLY picture of the ole girl I have.

any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2017)

Huffy Slingshot?


----------



## Doug Baer (Oct 2, 2017)

WOW Rob THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  now the hunt begins.


----------



## Doug Baer (Oct 2, 2017)

Upon review the chain guard and name plate doesn’t look like the slingshot.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, I don’t know much about muscle bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)

I'll guess a Huffy Rail


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2017)

Well, looking at the posted pics I would say Huffy Rail it is.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 2, 2017)

70's era Challenger in back?


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah definitely looks like a huffy 5 speed rail. All the way down to the little bit of the chain guard decal you can see and the chain is for sure low enough it's going to a derailleur.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 3, 2017)

It IS a Huffy Rail. It is probably a 68. I am not sure if they used tall sissy bars in 67. 69 Rails used the Flaming Stack guard. In 70 they changed the frame. 66 the shifter had a mount on the frame. So it must be a 67 or 68


----------



## Doug Baer (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone for helping out!! At this point at least I have an idea what to search for !! You all are awesome


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 4, 2017)

Cool picture and groovy pants and boots. The 60's and 70's, the coolest time to be a kid.


----------



## Doug Baer (Oct 5, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> Cool picture and groovy pants and boots. The 60's and 70's, the coolest time to be a kid.



 man the 70's were a time huh??


----------



## stoney (Oct 5, 2017)

The early 70's had some strange clothing. '74 I was 20 and I have to tell you NO ONE will see any picture of me in the kind of getups I wore back then. It is just too damn embarrassing.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 6, 2017)

I bet before Christmas one comes up for sale. The purple Rails are pretty common especially Huffy badged Rails. Foremost, Sears, Belknap are some other badged Rail bikes.


----------



## Doug Baer (Oct 9, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> I bet before Christmas one comes up for sale. The purple Rails are pretty common especially Huffy badged Rails. Foremost, Sears, Belknap are some other badged Rail bikes.



Thanks Jaxon I will be looking. I need a nice winter project


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 9, 2017)

Doug, I am so glad I grew up in the 60's and 70's. I wouldn't trade that time for being a teen now.


----------



## Doug Baer (Oct 11, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> Doug, I am so glad I grew up in the 60's and 70's. I wouldn't trade that time for being a teen now.



it was a great time, would come home when the street lights came on.. was outside from the time we got up till dark. No Computers, No phones, and NO Video games.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 15, 2017)

Your bike is listed on Ebay now. Just needs the guard.


----------

